# Dovetail Vs. Crosscut saw



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Recently I went in to buy a dovetail saw and picked a 14 TPI Veritas dovetail saw off the rack, the employee went to the back to get the saw in the box and I didn't realize until I got home that it was a Veritas crosscut saw and not the dovetail saw.

My question now is if it is worth it or not to try and exchange the saw, I don't know enough about saw tooth rakes to know if it will make a lot of difference?

The Veritas dovetail saw is 14 rip-cut teeth per inch, 0.003" of set per side, with 14° rake angle and included 60° angle.

The Veritas crosscut saw is 16 tpi filed with alternating bevels, 0.003" of set per side and 15° rake and bevel angles.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

If you want a dovetail saw then you should exchange it. But if it feels good in your hands and it cuts straight then keep it for someday you'll need it. Might even be your guardian Angel looking out for you.
Just in case your wondering I have three different Dt saws two fine jointery crosscut.And two full size panel saws and one large tenon rips saw. I'm also a self proclaimed Dovetail master.


----------



## Marlow (Feb 1, 2011)

Assuming your goal is to cut dovetails: get the 14TPI Rip DT saw. Although I have not used one, it has gotten very good reviews for years and I think its the right tool for the job. I'm sure the CC saw is also very good, but its not what you would want for cutting DTs.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

The saw size is the big difference IMO. I have both saws but in the 20 tpi Dovetail. The Crosscut and Rip saw are what I'd call bench saws, have yet to use my Rip saw? You probably will want to get the Dovetail version!
Did use my Rip saw to cut some Dovetails for a 2" thick Cedar planter box.
When I cut any Dovetails in thin materials 1/4" to 3/8" I usually use a Japanese saw or a Zona for real small stuff?


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd take it back… there's a reason they make two different models, even if the specs are very close


----------



## tywalt (Dec 13, 2017)

Go back and buy the DT saw  Can't have too many saws!


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

So sounds like I need to exchange it for the dovetail saw then, thanks for all the input


----------



## AESamuel (Jan 20, 2015)

Crosscut teeth don't do very well when ripping and dovetailing, I'd definitely take it back!


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> Crosscut teeth don t do very well when ripping and dovetailing, I d definitely take it back!
> 
> - AESamuel


I just finished building a dovetail saw. Until last week I cut all of my dovetails with a crosscut tenon saw. 

My dovetails turn out just fine. The dovetail saw is nice to have but I'd be getting a tenon saw first.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

You might consider a 16" crosscut panel saw as well.

https://blog.lostartpress.com/2009/12/23/we-dont-need-no-stinkin-backsaws/


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'm kinda partial to the dovetail. I use it probably 95% of the time.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> I'm kinda partial to the dovetail. I use it probably 95% of the time.
> 
> - TheFridge


I Agree. The Dovetail is the one to get.

Rick


----------



## Notw (Aug 7, 2013)

Swapped the saws today, have to wait until this weekend to give it a test drive, thanks for all the input


----------

